
Mozilla's initiative to help teach machines how real people speak - tminima
https://voice.mozilla.org/en
======
yorwba
This is the third submission this week. Has there been some recent activity
that's not immediately obvious just looking at the site itself?

Previous discussion with 48 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21268579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21268579)

~~~
cjstadler
Firefox showed me an ad (or whatever you want to call it) for common voice
yesterday, so I would guess that's why it's suddenly being posted a lot.

~~~
yorwba
I guess that also explains why all their "help us get to X" have been achieved
several times over. Hopefully most of those contributions are actually by
serious participants and not just a bunch of trolls trying to poison the
database.

------
ReggieJJJ
It strikes me as rather odd that Mozilla would be involved in such a dystopia
extending enterprise. I realize that it is unlikely that not doing this work
would not prevent it from being done at some point, but it seems like a
worthwhile choice not to engage in it even if it just delays things long
enough until regulations, laws, countermeasures, or even technology solutions
can emerge, can catch up, or be developed.

~~~
icandoit
Mozilla has done some work on text-to-speech and the other way around too (I
think).

[[https://github.com/mozilla/DeepSpeech](https://github.com/mozilla/DeepSpeech)]

Not so surprising that they want to stay on the cutting edge. The best way to
shape the future is too invent it (misquoting Alan Kay)

